
Airbnb hosts can kick you out after you’ve checked in - davepage
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/22/airbnb-hosts-can-kick-you-out-after-youve-checked-in/
======
tclancy
>an age of non-traditional services ... as it stands now, anyone has the right
to kick you out

"Let the market decide" is the new "Every generation thinks they invented
sex". We did decide on these things and we wound up with rental agreements,
leases, etc. There's definitely a grey area here about what constitutes a
"visit" (like a hotel booking) and what is a "rental" (like a month-to-month
or longer lease) that needs to get settled. But the current governmental
climate in the US is all for market disruptors, so YMMV. All that said,

>requests he was making, such as to change the layout of the refrigerator and
install different lights

Assuming he's painting himself in the best possible light, I'd be considering
giving him the boot too. You can move the shelves around in the fridge while
you're there if you move them back, but figure out a way to live with the
lights.

------
sgwealti
He sounds like kind of an ass. Whenever I stay at an Airbnb I try to minimize
any disruption as if I were staying at a friend's house. Is it this guy?
[https://www.logankugler.com/](https://www.logankugler.com/)

